# Die teuersten Softwarefehler der Geschichte



## Markus (27 Juli 2003)

Vielen von euch wird es schonmal passiert sein das wegen nem kleinen Programmfehler ein Schaden entstanden ist, aber ihr könnt euch beruhigen. Es gibt schlimmeres, z.B. den teuersten Bindestrich der Welt...

seht selbst:



> 8. NASA Venus-Erkundung
> 
> Venus Mariner 1 geht 1962 unterwegs verloren.
> Grund: Fehler in FORTRAN-Code.
> ...



http://wwwzenger.informatik.tu-muenchen.de/persons/huckle/bugs.html


----------



## Josef (29 September 2005)

*Softwarefehler*

Hallo, in dieser Richtung  auch sehr interessant,

Softwarefehler

mfg
Josef


----------

